# torn muscle/wing chun training



## scorned27 (Apr 19, 2004)

I tore a lateral muscle on the left side of my back a couple weeks ago and i was wondering how safe it would be after this amount of time to start chi sau again.  The damage was caused by lifting a stupid amount of weight and not by training....any ideas?


----------



## 7starmantis (Apr 20, 2004)

Consult a doctor is a good idea


7sm


----------



## PizDoff (Jun 4, 2004)

7starmantis said:
			
		

> Consult a doctor is a good idea
> 
> 
> 7sm


Definately. The worst thing you can do is rush an injury back.


----------



## WillFightForBeer (Jun 4, 2004)

Very true. Avoid too heavy contact.

Pizdoff-glad to see you posting here, this is Creative from FA


----------



## spatulahunter (Jun 15, 2004)

You should just quit doing kung fu and take up ballet...jk...whats up kevin!


----------

